# Wine bottle for kids



## avni (Mar 15, 2014)

get joy and smile!:laugh:


----------



## incrediblesculptures (Apr 20, 2017)

Your wine bottle is good but where is wine?


----------



## avni (Mar 15, 2014)

my filled wine bottle work soon for you!:laugh:It's a glass texture work for kids only,glass study work only!


----------



## blvdartists (Feb 7, 2017)

But this is not true.


----------



## SepiaPhotographi (May 10, 2017)

Are you saying that kids can drink wine now? LOLOL


----------



## avni (Mar 15, 2014)

funny people!strange ideas!İt's glass texture work,go young people to my webmuseum
I'm teaching painting art to the kids,not wine drink youngers!:wink:


----------

